# Fishing with a Long Distance Set-Up



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I was thinking of doing some surf fishing this weekend. I usually wade out, cast some cut mullet as far as I can, then come back and put the rod in a rod holder, set the drag light, and snap the clicker to its on position. I've caught a boxcar of bull reds that way.
I was thinking this time I could bring my ccp 13 footer, an Akios 656, and get some 4-5oz artificial lures and try that out. The Amios is magged pretty good, I don't think it will give me any problems.
Obviously this couldn't be an all day thing, but it would be fun to try.
The seaweed might be bad. I don't know if they make a 4 oz seedless spoon. Or maybe there is some other artificial lure good for this.
I don't think 10lb test is going to haul in a 45in bull red. But a 656 isn't going to have great line capacity. Maybe 15lb, I don't know.
This would be new to me but perhaps this is everyday stuff to some of you.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Suggestion; spool up with Sakuma 16, 18 or 20 Lb line. The diameter is smaller than American line but has a 30% higher breaking strength.
Tommy Farmer sell Sakuma on his site...
example; 0.285 in Sakuma breaking strength is 12 Lb and in American is ~8 Lb!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jack is right.

The CPS 13' 6-10 is a fine fishing rod. 

.35 mono (18 lb Sakuma) loaded on a 656 makes for a killer long range big fish catching set-up.

Enjoy.. 

Tommy


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't know about a weedless spoon, but I've has luck fishing with a 4H Hopkins. They cast like bullets and you should be able to get one to flat fly with your outfit. Take off the treble hook if so equipped and replace with a single hook. I bet with some Southern Engineering you could rig up a wire on that single and make it weedless as well. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I was also thinking of using my E1000, but the guides are taped on. The tip is glued on with the proper glue. Would that be sufficient to keep the other guides from going out of alignment?
I am all over the idea of obtaining some Sakuma line. I will call Gander Mountain and see if they carry it.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Taped guides + moisture = *problems*!
Gander Mountain, BassPro, Cabela's and the rest see no reason to sell *the best *fishing and long distance casting line in the world!
Give Tommy a call.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, it's some seriously good casting line. I'm using .26mm (10#) Ice Crystal on my 10' spinning rod. My wife casted it last week and said she thought it was going to fly forever. (She uses 20# braid on her rods.)


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've made weedless spoons by replacing the hook with a wide gap worm hook, and then texas rigging a small worm on it, just large enough to cover the hook point. Just a thought!


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm gonna hold off for now, the seaweed is too bad. That's ok though. It will give me another week or two to get properly organized and ready.
I have also used a worm on a spoon. I'm not sure it could withstand the force from an otg cast but I intend to find out.
I was thinking this sargasa seaweed could have an upside. Perhaps it provides cover for bait fish which might in turn attract the larger fish. A couple of big if's in there, and I don't know the answer.
Presuming it is true, if you could come up with a lure heavy enough to cast, but one that floats, you could easily make it weedless. I have a couple of ideas. 
It would be pretty cool to cast this puppy out there and work it around dancing it over and around clumps of seaweed, kind of like using a non-weighted worm used in bass fishing.


----------

